# Long tailed goat! What kind are they?



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I happened upon a video of two goats mating and noticed they have very long tails. What are these? 




Conor


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Sheep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I was thinking the same.. The face looks like a sheep IMO..


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Those are hair sheep.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, I was wondering that too. I guess the person who wrote the title simply didn't know the difference!

Conor


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, sheep  Sometimes hard to tell the difference.


----------

